# New Zealand's beauty compared to South Africa's



## SingleMalt (Dec 28, 2010)

I hope this thread is ok as my intent isn't to make it about SA but really about New Zealand and people's impressions of its natural beauty. The reason I chose SA for a comparison is that SA is often described as the most beautiful country in the world but with the lush landscape and snow capped mountains I've always thought New Zealand was equally stunning and spectacular. So if anyone who has traveled extensively in both or lived in both could off their impressions, thanks.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

SingleMalt said:


> I hope this thread is ok as my intent isn't to make it about SA but really about New Zealand and people's impressions of its natural beauty. The reason I chose SA for a comparison is that SA is often described as the most beautiful country in the world but with the lush landscape and snow capped mountains I've always thought New Zealand was equally stunning and spectacular. So if anyone who has traveled extensively in both or lived in both could off their impressions, thanks.


I'm sure there will be a few people out there who have knowledge of both - but could I ask why you want to know? Is it relevant to us as an Expat forum or do you want feedback for some other reason?


----------



## FrancisJames (Dec 14, 2010)

Singlemalt there are plenty of South Africans living in New Zealand but I don't think the scenery is the main reason why they are there.

In your other posts you were asking about the reputations of universities in South Africa, are you thinking about going to New Zealand to study? It's a popular choice because of all the outdoor pursuits available, but it helps to have a bit of money in your pocket to enjoy them all.

I think you can do some work if you're on a student visa but it's probably limited to so many hours a week. Not sure what it is in NZ but here in Australia students can work for, I think, 20 hours a week.


----------



## LawinNZ (Mar 12, 2011)

South African and New Zealand are equally as stunning but beauty is in the eye of the beholder and the merits / beauty in each country are very different. We have lived in New Zealand for many years and are always amazed at the beauty of this land. It was on a recent trip up north that I once again came to appreciate the history, origin and landscape of New Zealand. Being up at Cape Reinga (a spiritual place for the Maori) was special. Then you have the geothermal activity of the central North Island and the incredible beauty of the South. Having said that - Africa creeps onto your soul and that beat of Africa and South Africa is something we will pass onto our Kiwi children. So to answer the question. Both lands are beautiful but in my opinion, that beauty is very different.


----------

